# Paper slot car bodies



## racer8nut

I saw a post where someone made modified body out of paper for HO slot cars. I was wondering if anyone had a blank template of it. I am a teacher who has a slot car club that meats monthly after school. I thought it would be really cool for the kids to color and customize one of these and mount it on a chassis. Thanks for the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot

Wish I could help. But, that's a great idea!


----------



## Slott V

I have an old article for making 'The Little Red Wagon' wheelie truck with a paper cut out and mounting to a TJet if you want.


----------



## noddaz

*I think you need to talk to...*

SwamperGene...

If I am not mistaken, he has had a hand in making these...


----------



## wheelszk

noddaz said:


> SwamperGene...
> 
> If I am not mistaken, he has had a hand in making these...




You are correct sir, SwamperGene makes them.:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88

I BUY THEM FROM BOB AMORE. [email protected]


----------



## SwamperGene

racer8nut...replied to your email


----------



## DesertSlot

Those are pretty cool Gene. Never saw them before. They must handle great!


----------



## SwamperGene

thanks 

I've always found them to feel very close to a fray style car really....speeds are close too. Price is much cheaper though


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Pete, those are way cool!!! :thumbsup:

I've also seen a late model version for Tyco pan chassis.
Haven't we seen these on here before?


----------



## SwamperGene

NTxSlotCars said:


> I've also seen a late model version for Tyco pan chassis.
> Haven't we seen these on here before?


I have a separate template for inlines :thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey

Hey racer8nut, I have a cheerios body in perfect condtion I'd be happy to send you. It would make a perfect template. Let me know.

Brian


----------



## Crimnick

Man I'd love to do up some of these...are they printed on card stock?


----------



## rbrunne1

I just found an old thread on how to make a paper slot car body:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238291


----------



## Rick Voegelin

I just stumbled across this thread from a link on the HobbyTalk newsletter. These would be awesome for our club's T-jet bullring. SwamperGene, would you provide info on how to order these bodies, or contact me off-list?

Thanks!
Rick V.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rick Voegelin said:


> I just stumbled across this thread from a link on the HobbyTalk newsletter. These would be awesome for our club's T-jet bullring. SwamperGene, would you provide info on how to order these bodies, or contact me off-list?
> 
> Thanks!
> Rick V.



See link in the post above yours. BTW welcome. This place is addicting.The link has Mr Swampergene's tutorial. Mustn't disturb the evil genius!!!lol


----------



## TFS(top fray slotter)

*You can make alot better class of do it your self bodys.*

I made 73-4 Mercury Montegos from a pattern I developed. I used cigerette carton card board and elmers glue. I figuered were the wheel wells had to be and made creases in the hood and bumpers with folds and cuts. I worked on it till it was perfect. I bowed out the sides and bowed a clear windshield I glued in out of clear food container. You all can do way better than these. Once you have the pattern on regular paper, just imprint hard on cardboard. You can use paper machey bits of paper soaked in elmers and water and just layer on a regular body you want copy. Make it real thick and make another using your first one to form all the other perfect as a press with some vasaline as a release agent. Heck, make them out of aluminum foil with elmers in the middle and they will dent like real cars, but spring back enough to keep racing. The sky is the limit to your imagination and you can sell the patterns and your manufacturing ideas. If each mail you three dollars ...Styrafoam double stick tape on the sides of the T-Jet chassis works best and model paint works fine with sanding. Cut out sponsers from ads or lables. Fine mesh looks good for grills on real sportsman cars and interiors with streached plastic spure or sanded down tooth picks for roll bars. Lataz.


----------

